# Anyone heard of SpermHope ?



## JJD1981

I have come across this website for SpermHope www.spermhope.com 

Has anyone got any experience on this?

Not sure if its worth getting my DH to start...

/links


----------



## rayadam

Hello,
I am new in this forum and I am looking for new treatment for NOA. I am taking Sperm Hope now and I have two months to go. I will update with results. I will be happy to know more about new alternative treatments. 

Thanks


----------



## rayadam

Took complete treatment spearmhope, not drinking alcohol at all during this period, sometimes glass of wine.

Did TESE with 24 tissue samples, found enough sperm for this one and next six IVF.


----------

